# Looking for a good trainer reasonably priced on LI



## MarkF (Nov 9, 2009)

So my (18 week old) pup has been with us for 5 days and I'm looking for puppy kindergarten or training class, preferably a group setting to keep the costs down.

I live in West Hempstead on Long Island (Nassau County). I signed up for an 8 week beginner class at the Petsmart on Levittown (not the puppy kindergarten) for $130 for 8 weeks, but I'm wondering if I can do better.

Any thoughts/leads?


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

You should check if there is an AKC obedience club near you. I have found that usually these clubs offer the cheapest puppy classes (most are non profit and the trainers are volunteers) but more so the trainers are the most knowledgeable as they have trained dogs their entire lives and are usually performing with their own dogs. Everywhere I have lived (except here unfortunately) I have been involved in the local obedience club with my dogs and have really enjoyed it. Classes are in a group setting and I think perfect for puppies and if you become a member and take future classes, they are usually discounted.

Good luck!
http://www.akc.org/clubs/search/


----------



## MarkF (Nov 9, 2009)

That was a great suggestion. There is a club 7 minutes from my house and they are starting a new class in 2 weeks. Now I just have to see if the start time is late enough in the day for me to make it.

Thanks for the lead.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Hi, Mark. We're almost neighbors. I'm in Lynbrook, closer to Malverne end of town. Where did you find a class? I took mine to a class in East Rockaway.


----------



## MarkF (Nov 9, 2009)

I signed up at the Petsmart in Levittown, but then I found the found classes through the AKC website which is located in Franklin Square (7 minutes from my house).

http://nassaudogtrainingclub.org/default.aspx


----------

